# 2017 Rogue TPMS issues



## Briann (Oct 18, 2019)

I just bought some winter tires, have the TPMS installed.
Problem is, they are not working. I have had it back to the tire shop, and they still cannot get them to work.
Any suggestions?


----------



## lvt (Aug 5, 2008)

All of tires or just one?


----------



## Briann (Oct 18, 2019)

All 4.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

New replacement transmitters are provided "asleep" and must first be "woken up" using a Transmitter Activation Tool before ID registration can be performed.


----------



## Briann (Oct 18, 2019)

I'm sure the techs at the tire shop would know that.
They say that they have had problems with Nissans before.
Was wondering if there was a special step with Nissans to get them working.


----------



## Stly2000 (May 21, 2020)

I would suggest you to just replace that tire and there may be some manufacturing issue as well. You should check some reviews about them before purchasing them.I always prefer to check reviews before getting writing service options which are available on the essayreviewexpert.com/review/edubirdie site which provides the edubirdie website review to many students who want to check work firstly.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Briann said:


> I just bought some winter tires, have the TPMS installed.
> Problem is, they are not working. I have had it back to the tire shop, and they still cannot get them to work.
> Any suggestions?


What brand of TPMS sensors did you buy; if they are some brand-x product from China, that may be your problem. RockAuto.com sells reliable TPMS sensors which I've had good success with.


----------



## Trubmisoace (Aug 26, 2020)

Mysis1989 said:


> Before purchasing any new tyre you need to know some of the best-written tips on the documents where you can get the one of the best tyres options. I have always try to read the best EduBirdie Review – TOP Essay Writing Service! site options where anyone can get the edubirdie review of the writing content which helping out the many students who need to find out the writing information.


Thank you for providing the best tips to keep the tyres safe and secure.


----------

